# Himalayan Chews



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know if anyone has tried these but with me leaving next week I ordered a bunch of new things to keep the girls busy while Jim works at home. I just wanted to share not one of my dogs would chew these. They all looked at me like that isn't food!

http://www.himalayandogchew.com/


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Now we know not to order these. For Christmas for my doggie friends I ordered a box of the larger Flossies, Buddy gave the girls one each by mistake and I don't think I'll ever order the small one again. They lasted for days and girls love them.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

When I saw the title, I thought it might be a chew made from cat meat. Glad I was wrong.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kim- then they would have been fighting over it  JK- well not really, I am sure they would fight over that!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

I tried the Himalayan Chews too. Stores kept saying dogs love them. My guys wouldn't touch them either. Chock up another one to our picky neizers!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I was seriously considering ordering some. I'm glad I procrastinated. I'll have to figure something else out for the girls.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I've seen them, but thought being all dairy may be a problem. now I know!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

My girls absolutely adore these!!! All three of them love them! I was suprised too as I thought only one would really like them but all three love their yaks milk! No it doesn't give them any problems either. They don't smell disgusting either like flossies - I really like these better!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Libby-isnt that odd. I heard from a friend that her dog loves them so it has been on my list to try.

Well Isabelle chewed it a little last night but I am talking the edge and that was it. She didn't eat dinner so maybe that is why! There are still the two others that haven't been touched. The Achilles Tendons were a huge hit though


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Rocky and Rudy love them. They picked them out of the basket on the floor at the Lucky Dog Pet Store.


----------

